
Krebs on Security is down again, after record DDoS and move to Project Shield - spenvo
http://krebsonsecurity.com/
======
2bluesc
Never heard about Project Shield[0] but looks like a good idea for sites like
his.

[0]
[https://projectshield.withgoogle.com/](https://projectshield.withgoogle.com/)

